# B&D collet chuck problem



## stonestacker (Feb 25, 2010)

I have got an old black and decker 1hp router, runs great
but the bits stick in the chuck, and i end up pulling them out with pliars
Dose anyone know if i can get a new chuck for it:help:
Thanks Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

Long shot but maybe
Black and Decker Router Parts : eReplacementParts.com

========



stonestacker said:


> I have got an old black and decker 1hp router, runs great
> but the bits stick in the chuck, and i end up pulling them out with pliars
> Dose anyone know if i can get a new chuck for it:help:
> Thanks Bill


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Believe it or not, try Dewalt's parts site.


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

Not if it is an old B&D. Used and abused them when teaching and only changed brushes and depth adjustment lock bolts.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Swallow said:


> ==== Deleted inappropriate post ==== <BigJimAK>


Got to disagree with you here.. I've got an old B&D 3/8 drill, 32 yrs old, that just won't quit. Got 2 more that were my Dad's.. both 3/8. Can't remember how old, but I'm past 50, and can't ever remember them "not" being around. 

Back to the original question, check Ebay. Perhaps you can find a broken router with a good collet. Or, try cleaning yours. Maybe, over the years, enough pitch has built up inside the collet that prevents it from gripping the bit tight enough.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

It also has a lot to do with how You use Your tools, Drills are used for drilling, not for elongating holes: Being a router, take the Colet apart, and clean it with solvent. Then clean off solvent and clean each part. If there is any rust, remove it and be sure that the pits do not grab the bit. When opening the Colet, turn it a few turns back to unlock the unit from the bit. Hope this helps


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Swallow said:


> ==== Deleted inappropriate post ==== <BigJimAK>


*Why even write this post? It's not helpful at all.*


----------

